# Residency Preference



## rlaft (Jan 13, 2003)

ANyone know about residency preference. I lived in my city for twenty five years and moved, not by my own will, 4 months before the test. HRD would not give me residency. I would be number 3 on the list if I had residency. Is this something I should try to fight? If so how do I go about it. Any ideas? 

Thanks.


----------



## sully161 (May 2, 2002)

Unfortunately, you must live in the city which you claim residency from 1 year prior to the test date up to and including the date of the exam. If you haven't done that you won't be able to claim residency.


----------



## PearlOnyx (Jun 28, 2002)

Unfortunatley, you really have no claim. It's a year before the test or no preference. Just going to have to wait for the next test.


----------

